# How do I train my two budgies to be quiet?



## AspenDeer (Aug 9, 2017)

I have two budgies living in the same cage in my room. Whenever I’m outside the room, or sometimes if I’m sleeping in too long, they will squawk pretty loudly (fairly certain they’re wanting attention, since they quiet down once their acknowledged).

Now, this noise doesn’t really bother me, however, I live in an apartment. Trying to make sure that my neighbors above us don’t submit noise complaints, I feel I should try and train or encourage quieter behavior.

Any ideas on how to go about doing that?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Birds are instinctively vocal creatures. It’s just not reasonable to expect them to quiet down for your convenience, at the specific times that you want them to. One thing that might help in the mornings, is to use a cover on 3 sides of the cage for bed time. 

Budgie noise in apartments shouldn’t be a problem. After all, people hear tv’s, human voices, and other various noises. Apartments are not libraries, and no one expects the community to be silent during daytime hours . Small birds are fairly common in apartment communuties. You might be surprised to know how many medium to larger parrots also live in apartments!


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Playing music for my birds is something they really enjoy. When playing my ukulele quietly, they are more quiet. As well if I play a louder more lively song, so are they.
Maybe playing quiet music will encourage them to be more quiet.

Just my own thoughts
Good luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no real way to encourage birds to be quiet.
It is their nature to chirp and sing when they are happy, irritated or just want to hear their own voices.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/318513-let-them-sing.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340330-how-do-i-stop-my-bird-screaming.html*


----------



## Petdos (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,first a tiny story,when i was studding about budgies i came across a piece that an avian scientist here in Aus had written,describing the noises that they made first thing in the morning and at the end of the day,as like a large young family saying what there going to do for the day and then talking about how there day was and went and he called it chattering.This is something they do naturally in the wild or not,you will not stop it and you will probably find that your neighbours dont even here them.Your lucky that there budgies and not something like conures ,who can put out the most ear piercing screetch,anyway all the best and dont worrie untill someone says someting.pete.


----------

